# "Nice to see you again, my best friend!"



## grazie02

Annyong!

I'm meeting an old friend (male) who lived in Korea for sometime and I would like to ask how do you say: _"Nice to see you again, my best friend!"_ in (casual) Korean.  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gijoe

I would suggest 반갑다, 친구야 (ban gap da, chin gu ya)


----------



## kybs15

오랜만이야, 반갑다! (o raen man i ya, ban gap da!) could be casual greeting in this situation.^^


----------



## grazie02

"Daedanhi Kamsahamnida!" (_hope this is correct_) *Gijoe* and *kybs15* for your suggestions!  

I am glad to have these two lines to use when the moment comes.


----------



## Anais Ninn

I like both Gijoe's suggestion and kybs15's.
반갑다, 친구야 means "Glad to see you again, my friend." while 오랜만이야, 반갑다 is "It's been awhile. Glad to see you again."
Hope this will help you know the exact meaning of the phrases.

Anais


----------



## 하디예요

grazie02 said:


> "Daedanhi Kamsahamnida!" (_hope this is correct_) *Gijoe* and *kybs15* for your suggestions!
> 
> I am glad to have these two lines to use when the moment comes.


 

comment for "Daedanhi Kamsahamnida"

Whenever I'v heard this phrase from foreigner, I would feel a little strange.
It's not wrong.
But, I recommend to use "정말... 감사드려요(or 감사합니다)" instead of 대단히 감사드립니다.(Daedanhi~) in this situation.

I think "Daedanhi~" is formal expression for broadcasting or restaurant and so on.

For instance, Thank you very much for visiting my restaurant or watching this program.


----------



## Innocence27

_"Nice to see you again, my best friend!"_ in (casual) Korean.

"Daedanhi Kamsahamnida!" (_hope this is correct_) <= In addition to 하디예요's comment, I let you know that, basically, almost anything ending in ~mnida isn't casual.

I would recommand either Gijoe's or kybs15's sentence.


----------

